# John Deere 110 - Clutch Issue



## Blake - Michigan (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello,

My name is Blake and I am a new tractor owner. I own a 1972 john deere 110 and I the clutch just seemed to go out.

The clutch pedal seems to be pressed and when I press on it - it doesn't seem to move much at all.

I am hoping to tackle this project soon, but I would like to know what I am getting into. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Lawn tractor or the backhoe/loader tractor?

If it is a lawn tractor, go here and select your year: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/search/type/model/term/110

Parts diagrams will point you in the right direction, and lawn tractors are usually simple enough that a repair manual in not normally needed.


----------



## Blake - Michigan (Jun 13, 2018)

The lawn tractor is the machine I am working on. 

I was told by a john deere dealership the clutch sheave needs to be replaced.

They priced me out at 600$. I am planning on tackling this project over a weekend.

Does 600$ seem overpriced? I thought so but again, I am new to tractors.

Again any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Obtain the part numbers from the parts diagrams, and do a search of the net for parts and prices. 

I suspect what you are referring to is the transaxle sheave and secondary belt idler. If so, there are a number of parts involved so you will need to identify those that require replacement before pricing. Or, the dealer likely detailed what parts require replacement on their quote.


----------

